# (photoshooting) GT500 Eleanor & my R33 GTR (no 56k)



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Guys

Today i met an owner of a ford mustang gt500 eleanor replica. The car looks and sounds amazing. It looks much better than the original motion picture eleanor.

Here are some pics. Sorry for the crappy images, but i forgot my tripod, the light was shitty and we had only a few minutes.









































































greetings from zurich switzerland


Joker69


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Well nice cars. Gt500 hmmmmmmmmmmm dribbles


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

WOW !!!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice pics joker69, that is certainly an eye catching car.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fantastic!!
Love the GT's and the GTR looks great with it. :bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't see nothing but the GT500 - THE best car ever made, I'd give you 30 GTR's for that.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Any body know, how many Gt500s are left. Also how much are these. 100k plus?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Joker - You probably will get kicked from this forum for posting porn !!!
The Shelby GT500 is indeet one of the most beautifull cars ever built - even though it was never supposed to look like this eleanor replicar. It is one of the most finest Moviecars ever !!!

I've got a source I can ask about the Number of registrated Shelby GT 500s.
Depending on Condition you can aim the price between 60k and 200k

Concerning the pix - As I already told you - you've got a huge talent !

Btw do you know if this car was build by "Peters Garage" 

I am really looking forward to your GTR mods.

absolutely not jealously Regards !!!!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that GT500 is like sex on wheels


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

the sexyest car to ever come out of the usa


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Stunning!

Rob


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I absolutely love that car, just stunning. And the noise....:bowdown1:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nihice


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice, you have great camera skills. what do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you - started my day well that has 

Absolutely stunning and I do have to have one....


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmm...... GT500..... Mmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

What beauty's !


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

wow, what a rare beauty! you got some nice shots there mate


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Aussie Eleanor For Sale Ebay item number 230160249665, Love the late 60s fastbacks, Not sure about the Eleanor kit though. My Dad had a 68 fastback (bullet shape) about 15 years ago, was abit of a junker, the V8 had been pulled out of it as had the front suspension and had been replaced with Vauxhall Ventora parts! Think he sold it for about £300! Imagine what it would be worth now, even without the V8! Still makes me cringe.


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

is that a genuine gt 500? excuse my ignorance,theres a guy near me in cornwall who has a eleanor replica he hires it out fr weddings etc lol i belive he had ford do all the work in the uk etc gorgeous car the 500 looked lovely in standard trim too


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

There was only 1140 genuine GT500s ever produced, would imagine there must be a few replicas kicking around


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

It's an eleanor replica. And an eleanor is not a gt500..it's only look a like. All eleanors are based on a 66/67 fastback.

Cheers


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

man those are cool! It doesn't even look like a design fro the 60s (well I suppose it isn't for the most part :lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I was looking at either that exact car, or an identical other on Piston Heads a while back - was going for about £60k. Will look for the ad.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Both cars are beautifull but Eleanor is very very very beauty!!!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I was reading an old muscle car magazine in the local takeaway the other day, as you do, and there was an article about this car. I think they are made in the US or even Australia and are called GT500Es. They are made to order apparently and come with a few exciting engine options.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ Wanabee Kiwi

Jep but pay attetion. The cars from unique performance are not 100% genuine motion picture eleanor replicas. they used a lot other parts.

this one on my pics are 100% replica


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

gotta give him credit, Chip Foose definately knows how to make the 67 fastback pretty


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice pics man


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I was walking 'Top 100 Movie Cars' last night, and of course... Eleanor was 3rd or 2nd :bowdown1:


----------

